# Parameter im Link /jar-Aufruf



## feldmah (8. Aug 2012)

Hallo ,

ich möchte eine Mail versenden, die einen Link auf eine jar-Datei enthält. Der Anwender soll auf den Link klicken und meine Anwendung soll sich öffnen. Das klappt auch. Jetzt möchte ich noch im Link einen Parameter (Auftragsnummer) mitgeben. Der Parameter wird aber nicht als solcher erkannt.
Ich habe es mit blank und $ als Trennzeichen probiert.
Beispiel:
 "File:///j://LMS-Anwendungen//Massnahmenmanagement//bat//bearbeitung.jar 128"

Hat jemand eine Idee?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Mujahiddin (8. Aug 2012)

Wie sieht denn dieser Link aus?
Eventuell müsstest du den Link modifizieren. Falls der Link etwa 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar "file://.../x.jar"
```
 lautet, müsstest du daraus 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar "file://.../x.jar" 128
```
 machen.
Anführungsstriche sind wichtig!


----------



## feldmah (8. Aug 2012)

ich habe es gerade noch mal mit Anführungszeichen versucht. Hat leider auch nicht geklappt.
Mein Link sieht so aus:

  "File://j:/LMS-Anwendungen/Massnahmenmanagement/bearbeitung.jar" 128

die 128 soll der Parameter sein, kommt aber in der main-Methode nicht an...


----------



## MarderFahrer (10. Aug 2012)

Ich würde sagen, das ist unmöglich.

Ein Hyperlink auf eine lokale Ressource zeigt nun mal *direkt* auf die Ressource. Im Link selber ist kein Platz für zusätzliche Parameter.

Folglich:
> "File://j:/LMS-Anwendungen/Massnahmenmanagement/bearbeitung.jar 128"
Sollte das nicht funktionieren weil der Link nach einer Ressource namens "bearbeitung.jar 128" sucht, welche es nicht gibt. Es gibt nur die Ressource "bearbeitung.jar".

Und
> "File://j:/LMS-Anwendungen/Massnahmenmanagement/bearbeitung.jar" 128
Wird nicht funktionieren, weil der Link so "nur" versucht die Ressource "bearbeitung.jar" zu öffnen. Da der Parameter außerhalb des Links steht, kennt er ihn überhaupt nicht.

Ich nehme an, du benutzt Windows als System aufgrund der Laufwerksnamen.
Was u.U möglich wäre, ist anstelle der jar Datei direkt im Link einfach auf eine Batch Datei zu verweisen welche den Start des Jars übernimmt. Also so etwas in der Art:

"File://j:/LMS-Anwendungen/Massnahmenmanagement/bearbeitung.bat"

Und in der Batch Datei machst du dann den Jar Aufruf:
java -jar "j:/LMS-Anwendungen/Massnahmenmanagement/bearbeitung.bat" 128

Die Commandline sollte mit Parametern kein Problem haben und die 128 als Argument dem Jar Aufruf mitgeben.


----------



## feldmah (10. Aug 2012)

Hallo ,

vielen Dank für die Antwort... ich hatte die ganzen Varianten mit dem Parameter schon mal ausprobiert. Auch ein $ als Trennzeichen hat nicht funktioniert.

Den Start über die bat-Datei habe ich jetzt aktuell im Einsatz. Die Anwender sind damit aber nicht zufrieden, weil die Dos-Box, die automatisch geöffnet wird irritiert.

Ich vermute, das es da nur eine Lösung mit HTML gibt....


----------



## dfght (10. Aug 2012)

Wozu willst du einen Parameter übergeben, wenn dies offenbar nicht notwendig ist?

Wenn du die bat mit

File://j:/LMS-Anwendungen/Massnahmenmanagement/bearbeitung.bat

aufrufst, wo ist da ein individueller Parameter?


----------



## Michael... (10. Aug 2012)

feldmah hat gesagt.:


> Den Start über die bat-Datei habe ich jetzt aktuell im Einsatz. Die Anwender sind damit aber nicht zufrieden, weil die Dos-Box, die automatisch geöffnet wird irritiert.


Dann darfst Du nicht java.exe verwenden um das Programm zu starten. Verwende javaw.exe


----------



## feldmah (10. Aug 2012)

der Parameter ist in der bat Datei. Diese erstelle ich in der Anwendung parallel zur Mail.
Der Programmaufruf in der bat-Datei sieht wie folgt aus :

java -jar  J://LMS-Anwendungen//Massnahmenmanagement//bearbeitung.jar 87


----------



## dfght (10. Aug 2012)

dann erstelle doch noch eine Verknüpfung (die muss ja nicht jedes Mal erstellt werden) und setze dort "minimiert". Dann dürfte das Fenster nicht zu sehen sein


----------



## Michael... (10. Aug 2012)

```
start javaw -jar ...
```


----------



## feldmah (10. Aug 2012)

start javaw -jar ...   Das funktioniert. Die Dos-Box ist weg. Ist zwar etwas von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge, aber es funktioniert. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Michael... (10. Aug 2012)

feldmah hat gesagt.:


> Ist zwar etwas von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge, aber es funktioniert.


Es passiert das selbe wie beim Doppelklick auf das jar. Meiner Meinung die einzige Möglichkeit einen Parameter beim Start zu übergeben.


----------



## feldmah (10. Aug 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Anwort..... ich habe das jetzt so eingesetzt.....


----------

